# Kudos USAC!!



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since no one has put this up here I will. There has been a public access easement found on the Lower Provo River at the Trestle. This is very good news! There have been numerous citiations handed out on this section the last few months. Looks like it's been accessible the whole time.

http://www.i9studios.com/USAC/AultUDOT_ ... sement.pdf


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You just beat me to it. USAC is doing great! Two things are worth mentioning in addition.

1. They still need $$$. It is donation money well spent to maintain our fishing rights.

2. From a USAC rep;

"if you or any of your buddies are getting cited or warned for using or attempting to use the public waters of Utah in other parts of the State, please let USAC Board Members or Officers know.

If you find yourself in this situation, please try and find out the name of the individual who is citing/warning you, and make sure you record the exact location, time and date; then pass it on to us. To aid in this process, we hope to establish an "incident report" feature on the USAC website (so I don't end up having to take all the details over the phone). Stay tuned for this, and other improvements to the USAC website this Fall."

There may easily be other places where the public is being harassed or cited illegally. It just needs to be scrutinized to fix it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One other thing. Here is the USAC release announcing the action. It is worth reading as well.

Dear USAC Members and concerned anglers who fish the Lower Provo River near the trestle,

Recently, Division of Wildlife Resources ("DWR") conservation officers have issued trespass citations to anglers fishing the lower Provo River in the area immediately above the railroad trestle and the property owned by Steve Ault. Utah Stream Access Coalition ("USAC") has investigated public access in this area has been able to confirm that an easement for public fishing exists on Mr. Ault's property and that the bridge and trestle are located on property owned by UDOT, which is also subject to the easement.

DWR has informed USAC that conservation officers will no longer issue citations to fisherman in the easement area or on the bridge. However, Mr. Ault apparently disputes the terms of the public access, and DWR is working towards a resolution to this dispute. In the meantime, USAC suggests that anyone fishing in this area take with them a copy of the easement, which can be obtained here:

http://www.i9studios.com/USAC/AultUD...ssEasement.pdf

If approached by the landowner or a law enforcement officer, you can respectfully show them a copy of the easement. USAC encourages our members, and the public in general, to be cordial and respectful, and to avoid any verbal or physical confrontation with the landowner or law enforcement while using the easement.

If you are asked to leave an area that you believe you have the right to fish, please find out who is asking you to leave, record the date and time, and report the details to Bert Ley, Secretary, USAC, as soon as possible. Bert's mobile number is 801-386-1586. If necessary, please a detailed message.

USAC thanks our many members for their support which makes efforts like these possible. We believe this is the first of many successes in the process of restoring the right of our members, and the public, to use our public waters.

Herbert (Bert) Ley
Secretary, USAC


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Is that the area right off the freeway ? I think its the first or second little parking area with the road that goes down into a cove ?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Is that the area right off the freeway ? I think its the first or second little parking area with the road that goes down into a cove ?


Yes it is. At the bottom of Pine run if you know where that is. Steve Aults property if that helps too. Thanks for the additional info catherder. I'm too ADHD to type it out.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Yes it is. At the bottom of Pine run if you know where that is. Steve Aults property if that helps too. Thanks for the additional info catherder. I'm too ADHD to type it out.


Sweet thank you for the info and Thank you USAC I love that spot Ive caught my biggest brown to date on the spot.


----------

